

Will Everyone Have 3 Jobs in 10 Years? - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/16806787642/will-everyone-have-3-jobs-in-10-years

======
paulhauggis
I don't think this will be the case. Mostly because a large percentage of
people don't have the drive, interest, or knowledge to have any sort of side
projects or business. They just want a job that pays the bills and then go
home to relax.

~~~
jason_shah
You're probably correct that most people won't have side projects or
businesses for the reasons you stated. Not now, not in 10 years.

But what about in the technology sector - where the skill it would take to
build a product most likely overlaps with what one does for a day job? Again -
maybe not everyone - but I wonder just if we will see a rise or a trend where
more and more people are 'Engineer' by day and 'Co-founder' by night.

~~~
paulhauggis
"but I wonder just if we will see a rise or a trend where more and more people
are 'Engineer' by day and 'Co-founder' by night."

I already see that happening. It might be because I have like-minded friends,
but pretty much all of my developer/engineer friends have their hand in some
sort of startup.

